# New Mercury Racing 60hp



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

268lbs


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

yikes


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

~15lbs heavier than the F70 and ~54lbs Heavier than the Tohatsu 60hp. Y'all can have it.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Prob limited warranty


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

They run those on real tunnel boats in Europe. The class never took off here. Their is a push to get it going in USA as a support class at F1 boat races. The omc 2 strokes are coming up on 30 plus years old and spare parts are expensive.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

"This morning, Mercury Racing introduced the 60R, a performance outboard developed for flats boats. Mercury said a 15-inch midsection allows the engine to sit lower on the transom, improving the center of gravity for better performance and easier polling in skinny water.

“The technical skiff community can be similar to our customer,” Mercury Racing general manager Stuart Halley told Trade Only Today. “We focused on two things: great acceleration and lowering the CG." "

Mercury's website has a hells bay as the ad


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Even the Suzuki DF60a with a 20" shaft is only 229lbs. I would strongly consider the Merc for my new build if it was even close in weight.


----------



## captjsanchez (Sep 8, 2015)

Let's put racing and r on the cowling. It will sell now. How about 4 or 10 engines on a skiff lol.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

What enhances the performance? Not sure I understand the lower CoG either...

Edit: Found this https://www.mercuryracing.com/outboards/engines/60r/


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

windblows said:


> What enhances the performance? Not sure I understand the lower CoG either...


Wondering the same, this isn't the first 60 "race engine" Mercury has put out, and this one weights more than the older one.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

TX_Brad said:


> Wondering the same, this isn't the first 60 "race engine" Mercury has put out, and this one weights more than the older one.


Exactly, saw the same thing. 20 pounds or so heavier


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Probably comes with a quick release, flairs, anchor chain and line. So when it breaks you can just disconnect, throw it off and you won’t drift away while waiting on your buddy to come get you.


----------



## Bateau (Oct 24, 2016)

Ah, those 80’s merc jokes which were all well deserved. I believe they have righted the ship and are making really quality motors now. My next motor will probably be Merc for the 1st time.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Wow it's tough up in here tonight...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I'll keep my 2 Mercury 2 strokes and they'll outlast and 4 stroke out there. Black motors matter.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Regardless of the 60 hp r designation not many can refute the success of the 115 pro xs command thrust in the 115 market due to its weight. From the looks it seems Tohatsu will keep the 50-60 hp market based on weight.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

I believe the weight comes from the bigger gear case. Has a good gear ratio which will allow it to swing a big prop. Cool motor. 

also Tohatsu released a 115. 28 lbs heavier than the Merc. So same weight as Yamaha 115 Sho I believe.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

sotilloa1078 said:


> I believe the weight comes from the bigger gear case. Has a good gear ratio which will allow it to swing a big prop. Cool motor.
> 
> also Tohatsu released a 115. 28 lbs heavier than the Merc. So same weight as Yamaha 115 Sho I believe.


Mecury developed a spitfire prop for this motor. The bigger gear case isn't new. Mercury has made bigfoots for a while. Yamaha has a sho-90 already. I think Mercury was trying to answer the sho-70 before it hits the market.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

It seriously weighs 270lbs??


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

The command thrust 60 from Merc is at 260 which has the bigger lower unit and can turn a bigger prop. What is the benefit of this one? Mercury owns the 50-60 btw....Not on weight, because of service. If you are making a decision based solely on price, I would seriously think about the lack of service centers for tohatsu. Even if the Tohatsu is comparable in performance, they have far fewer dealers nationwide. I like them both, but, paid a little more for the merc because there are endless more dealers if I needed anything under warranty.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Three year warranty with optional 5-year extension, enhanced torque and high end, plus built in Fond du Lac.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Mercury's Formula Race 60 is built in Suzhou China, I'm sure this one is as well. I imagine it's that motor with a different gear case and the rpm limiter bumped a bit.
Weight is disappointing.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I know the EFI 60 four-stroke is built in China, but I thought the Racing Division models were US-made. I'll confirm with my Mercury factory source after the Miami show and post what I find.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

K3anderson said:


> I would seriously think about the lack of service centers for tohatsu.


https://www.tohatsu.com/dealersearch/index.html

The only reason you would need a Tohatsu dealer is for warranty work. Everything else you can do yourself or at your local marine shop. These things are relatively simple to work on in your driveway.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I knew mercury used some Japanese motors in the past but didn't know they were having motors built in china. does mercury build any of their own motors?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Heard back from the Mercury communications folks. *ALL* Mercury engines are cast in Wisconsin. The 40-60 hp mainline engines are then assembled in China with parts made elsewhere.

The new R60 Racing engine is cast and assembled in Fond du Lac, WI.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Thats nice to know, thanks for checking. Guess they should update their website.
https://www.mercuryracing.com/outboards/engines/60-efi-formularace/

Would really like to consider this for my upcoming build but it's 40lbs heavier than the Suzuki 60.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Haven't run the R60 yet, obviously, but my EFI Mercury 60 has tons more torque and top end than the 60 Zuke that was on the factory boat I tested. I'll trade off a little extra weight for that and adjust elsewhere.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

That's good info, thanks. I'm waiting on an "on the water" report from Kevin at East Cape as well. If you get a chance to run one please post what your thoughts are.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

new2theflats said:


> Thats nice to know, thanks for checking. Guess they should update their website.
> https://www.mercuryracing.com/outboards/engines/60-efi-formularace/
> 
> Would really like to consider this for my upcoming build but it's 40lbs heavier than the Suzuki 60.


That’s a different motor than the 60R


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

bad info, I retract my statement.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

jmrodandgun said:


> https://www.tohatsu.com/dealersearch/index.html
> 
> The only reason you would need a Tohatsu dealer is for warranty work. Everything else you can do yourself or at your local marine shop. These things are relatively simple to work on in your driveway.


Yep. And you will need something eventually. Both engines are almost identical anyway. I’ll pay a couple extra bucks to get the service. Had to do the 6hp merc over the tohatsu on the solo too. Same reason.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

K3anderson said:


> And you will need something eventually.


Need something like what? Warranty work is the only reason you would ever _need _a dealer. Anyone can order parts. I even have a scan tool in my garage. I wonder what their warranty accrual looks like. I bet a huge majority of motors never come back.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> 268lbs


Turd


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Turd


Natural reaction when you're sniffing my exhaust fumes.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Mercury 60r is 15"


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Zika said:


> Natural reaction when you're sniffing my exhaust fumes.


I love the smell of 2 stroke exhaust. Y’all can have these bricks, I’ll keep my Yamaha!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I love the smell of 2 stroke exhaust. Y’all can have these bricks, I’ll keep my Yamaha!


Yamaha and Mercury use the same 1.0 Liter I4 short blocks.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

F70 > 60R


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Godzuki86 said:


> F70 > 60R


70TLR is still > F70


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Correction to my earlier post after receiving more details from Mercury.

The R60 is based on the Formula 60 and both engines are assembled in China. The castings are still done in Wisconsin. 

The R60s are expected to be available at dealerships by mid-April.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

@jmrodandgun, I have not run anything 4stroke yet. I have two carbed yami 9.9s right now I plan on building 14' skiffs for. I plan on building a skiff with fuel injected 60hp after these 2. What scan tool do you use? Is it a normal OBD2 scan tool? Thanks, Michael


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Don't most "racing" outboards have solid motor mounts? Not sure of the pros and cons of that on a skiff, other than it sounds like a lot of vibration transmitted to the boat.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

It will be interesting to see a real world comparison. Same displacement as the f70 i would guess the 60r has more low end and the weight is minimal. I also heard the tohatsu on the scale might not measure up to advertised. 

Chittum Im sure is gonna hang one quick and HB def has already so be interesting to see the numbers across the board, speed, fuel burn, cruise vs the tohatsu and the f70.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I love a two stroke Yamaha but if the name of the game is long runs and fuel economy the old carbed smokers don't hold a candle. If you have to carry 10 gallons more fuel then you haven't really won the weight game.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jimsmicro said:


> I love a two stroke Yamaha but if the name of the game is long runs and fuel economy the old carbed smokers don't hold a candle. If you have to carry 10 gallons more fuel then you haven't really won the weight game.


How friggin far are you running to need 18 gallons plus another 10? Think of it like this, the boat will be lighter on the way back because of fuel burn and beer consumption...


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Some dudes make long runs to tournament fish. Like 120 miles or more. It wouldn't be my personal strategy but I regularly see it happening in tournaments when someone has a spot they think they've got dialed in.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

we're a bunch of crazy bastards. my dad caught more fish than anyone I know, was in sports afield magazine twice with state record fish and had a 1950's FeatherCraft 14 ft aluminum boat with a series of Evinrude motors over the years that started at 5.5hp and ended at 18hp. He also used mostly the same rods and reels most of his life.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jimsmicro said:


> Some dudes make long runs to tournament fish. Like 120 miles or more. It wouldn't be my personal strategy but I regularly see it happening in tournaments when someone has a spot they think they've got dialed in.


If you have to run 120 miles to win a tournament you need to learn how to fish. How many damn fish would you pass in that distance? I won two spots in October less than 5 miles from the ramp and there were 4 guys with SCBs with 300 and 400hp hanging off them that run 70-80mph and didn’t weigh in anything but a case of empties.
Ok back to the brick shithouse 60...


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Sublime said:


> Don't most "racing" outboards have solid motor mounts? Not sure of the pros and cons of that on a skiff, other than it sounds like a lot of vibration transmitted to the boat.


I had solid mounts added on my efi 2.5 150 merc. After initial first time running i never noticed the difference. Now if ur running a tiller u may not like solid mounts.
After having a number of 2 stroke yamaha engines upgraded with hydrotec parts, my cruising speed mileage increased substantially.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Zika said:


> Three year warranty with optional 5-year extension, enhanced torque and high end, plus built in Fond du Lac.


Fond du lac China!


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

K3anderson said:


> Yep. And you will need something eventually. Both engines are almost identical anyway. I’ll pay a couple extra bucks to get the service. Had to do the 6hp merc over the tohatsu on the solo too. Same reason.


That 6hp Merc is a Tohatsu


----------



## Steve stepp (Dec 28, 2019)

Mercury new 60r should be a great little motor i think it will run at least 55 mph on the hydrastepp 18 ‘. It runs 70 with a 115hp mercury props and gets 10 miles on one gallo of gas at 30 mph


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Mercury factory tour 2020, Fon Du Lac.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Steve stepp said:


> Mercury new 60r should be a great little motor i think it will run at least 55 mph on the hydrastepp 18 ‘. It runs 70 with a 115hp mercury props and gets 10 miles on one gallo of gas at 30 mph


Cool looking outboard. You should see it on the XCT-18


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

hipshot said:


> That 6hp Merc is a Tohatsu


Merc dealer will not warranty.


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Got to see one in person this past sunday they didn't even have weights listed yet .pretty slick looking


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

windblows said:


> What enhances the performance? Not sure I understand the lower CoG either...
> 
> Edit: Found this https://www.mercuryracing.com/outboards/engines/60r/


Seems they have sprinkled some fairy dust. Tuned for Torque, and oh, high rpm performance to 6300, out of a single overhead cam, don’t normally add up. No mention of any variable valve timing or variable intake runner trickery. It seems to me a simple torque and HP curve at the crank or at the prop would allow rational choices across the board. Eliminate the marketing pukes. Seymour


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

I believe it has a different gear case to swing a bigger prop


----------



## Bateau (Oct 24, 2016)

Can't wait to see a head to head comparison vs the Yamaha F70 and Suzuki 60. Pondering building a carbon 17 HPXV with a Yamadawg 70 but can be swayed.


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Bateau said:


> Can't wait to see a head to head comparison vs the Yamaha F70 and Suzuki 60. Pondering building a carbon 17 HPXV with a Yamadawg 70 but can be swayed.


Dont count out the new tohatsu 60


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

The foot on the F70 kills me. I will lose a couple inches of running depth compared to my F60.
Cool looking Merc though.


----------



## Bateau (Oct 24, 2016)

scott nathanson said:


> Dont count out the new tohatsu 60


Scott, the tohatsu is a great motor but my impression is that it just doesn't have the torque that the other 3 mentioned do....I may very well be wrong though. Even in a carbon edition and rigged lightly, the 17 HPXV is still on the heavy side and throw 3 guys in it 25% of the time and I even question the 70 to push it. I don't need the speed but I do need the torque to get up quickly & to navigate rougher seas. I really wish someone would make a 90 that weighs about 275 lbs.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Bateau said:


> Scott, the tohatsu is a great motor but my impression is that it just doesn't have the torque that the other 3 mentioned do....I may very well be wrong though. Even in a carbon edition and rigged lightly, the 17 HPXV is still on the heavy side and throw 3 guys in it 25% of the time and I even question the 70 to push it. I don't need the speed but I do need the torque to get up quickly & to navigate rougher seas. I really wish someone would make a 90 that weighs about 275 lbs.


Yamaha international 85hp 2 stroke weighs like 240...just gotta sneak one in!


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Bateau said:


> Scott, the tohatsu is a great motor but my impression is that it just doesn't have the torque that the other 3 mentioned do....I may very well be wrong though. Even in a carbon edition and rigged lightly, the 17 HPXV is still on the heavy side and throw 3 guys in it 25% of the time and I even question the 70 to push it. I don't need the speed but I do need the torque to get up quickly & to navigate rougher seas. I really wish someone would make a 90 that weighs about 275 lbs.



I’ll put that little 60 tohatsu up against an f70 any day of the week. By BTX with the MFS60 keeps up and jumps up evenly with the hb waterman, and professional with the f70. That’s loaded with 3 people, full tank. 

My thoughts on the Mercury...... cool sticker bro. 

I read one of the previous comments about the 15” shaft providing a lower center of gravity. My opinion on that, is extra weight is extra weight. Even if you duct tape it to the bottom. 

The juice isn’t worth the squeeze.


----------



## TwitchAO (Feb 18, 2019)

Bateau said:


> Can't wait to see a head to head comparison vs the Yamaha F70 and Suzuki 60. Pondering building a carbon 17 HPXV with a Yamadawg 70 but can be swayed.


You would need to compare with the zuke 60AV as it has the bigger lower unit. Still hard to beat the price vs performance of the Suzuki.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks for that info TwitchAO. That put the weights a little closer and gives the gear ratio a nod to Suzuki. Decisions decisions.


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Bateau said:


> Scott, the tohatsu is a great motor but my impression is that it just doesn't have the torque that the other 3 mentioned do....I may very well be wrong though. Even in a carbon edition and rigged lightly, the 17 HPXV is still on the heavy side and throw 3 guys in it 25% of the time and I even question the 70 to push it. I don't need the speed but I do need the torque to get up quickly & to navigate rougher seas. I really wish someone would make a 90 that weighs about 275 lbs.


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Bateau said:


> Scott, the tohatsu is a great motor but my impression is that it just doesn't have the torque that the other 3 mentioned do....I may very well be wrong though. Even in a carbon edition and rigged lightly, the 17 HPXV is still on the heavy side and throw 3 guys in it 25% of the time and I even question the 70 to push it. I don't need the speed but I do need the torque to get up quickly & to navigate rougher seas. I really wish someone would make a 90 that weighs about 275 lbs.


You and me both


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Bateau said:


> Scott, the tohatsu is a great motor but my impression is that it just doesn't have the torque that the other 3 mentioned do....I may very well be wrong though. Even in a carbon edition and rigged lightly, the 17 HPXV is still on the heavy side and throw 3 guys in it 25% of the time and I even question the 70 to push it. I don't need the speed but I do need the torque to get up quickly & to navigate rougher seas. I really wish someone would make a 90 that weighs about 275 lbs.


Now on a V....... ftw 115 sho all day. You’re definitely not that concerned with drafting a V...... might as well haul ass.


----------



## Bateau (Oct 24, 2016)

Well, i was hoping shaving off 200 lbs with the carbon edition would move the draft from 10” to 7-8 with no troller and a Yamaha 70. I love to fish skinny, the challenge is the long ride to get there + poon on the beach which is why the V. I know a Chittum 12 degree will be in that range but more coin than I’d care to shell out. I don’t know of anyone who has put the Tohatsu 60 or Suzuki 60 on the V and this Merc would basically be the same displacement/weight as the Yamaha 70. I’ve got time to ponder thankfully.


----------



## SkipJack (Jan 8, 2018)

Yeah but if your boat is only rated for a 70 but that motor will push it at speeds of a 90, then it could be worth it


----------



## Open Fly -The Later Years (Feb 1, 2020)

When I started to fish SWFL and later moved there, mid 1990's till some time in 2004, Mercury had it's high performance testing at Placida, FL near Boca Grande. It was not unusual to see high speed, very loud extreme high performance Mercs running from Placida to Pine Island Sound and return all during the week.
Capt Dave


----------



## Open Fly -The Later Years (Feb 1, 2020)

My HB Waterman 18 Tunnel ran the Merc 60; not the big foot that was
originally run on most of the larger HB skiffs.
Capt Dave


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Saw this a few weeks ago @ Lake X and didn't comment as it was on the "DL"
We will be putting one of these on a EVO and will report back. Excited to see what it does since we know what a Zuke 60 and a Yam 70 push our EVO.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

East Cape said:


> Saw this a few weeks ago @ Lake X and didn't comment as it was on the "DL"
> We will be putting one of these on a EVO and will report back. Excited to see what it does since we know what a Zuke 60 and a Yam 70 push our EVO.


Very excited about my upcoming East Cape EVO build and looking forward to hearing about the 60R as much I know Kevin is to tell us. One of these engines will be on the transom of my new boat.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

East Cape said:


> Saw this a few weeks ago @ Lake X and didn't comment as it was on the "DL"
> We will be putting one of these on a EVO and will report back. Excited to see what it does since we know what a Zuke 60 and a Yam 70 push our EVO.


Looking forward to your report!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bateau said:


> Scott, the tohatsu is a great motor but my impression is that it just doesn't have the torque that the other 3 mentioned do....I may very well be wrong though. Even in a carbon edition and rigged lightly, the 17 HPXV is still on the heavy side and throw 3 guys in it 25% of the time and I even question the 70 to push it. I don't need the speed but I do need the torque to get up quickly & to navigate rougher seas. I really wish someone would make a 90 that weighs about 275 lbs.


They did, a Yamaha 90TLR and you can still buy them in great shape that will outlive you if you don’t screw up the maintenance.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Are they making the Tohatsu 60 with a prop shaft that’s not made from melted down beer cans?


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

East Cape said:


> Saw this a few weeks ago @ Lake X and didn't comment as it was on the "DL"
> We will be putting one of these on a EVO and will report back. Excited to see what it does since we know what a Zuke 60 and a Yam 70 push our EVO.


Nice, this will be a good comparison on a well rounded platform.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

East Cape said:


> Saw this a few weeks ago @ Lake X and didn't comment as it was on the "DL"
> We will be putting one of these on a EVO and will report back. Excited to see what it does since we know what a Zuke 60 and a Yam 70 push our EVO.


What’s the difference between the zuke and yammi on the evo?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

East Cape said:


> Saw this a few weeks ago @ Lake X and didn't comment as it was on the "DL"
> We will be putting one of these on a EVO and will report back. Excited to see what it does since we know what a Zuke 60 and a Yam 70 push our EVO.


Kev, What about testing the Zuke 60AV turning a big wheel. Look at the gearing compares to the 60A and still is lighter than that Merc 60R


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

bigmamoo said:


> When I started to fish SWFL and later moved there, mid 1990's till some time in 2004, Mercury had it's high performance testing at Placida, FL near Boca Grande. It was not unusual to see high speed, very loud extreme high performance Mercs running from Placida to Pine Island Sound and return all during the week.
> Capt Dave


Dave, I remembered those Mercs running there from the test plant in Placida. I also remember seeing them as turds waiting to fail on somebody's boat. To me, they were worth as much as my backup boat anchor!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

East Cape said:


> Saw this a few weeks ago @ Lake X and didn't comment as it was on the "DL"
> We will be putting one of these on a EVO and will report back. Excited to see what it does since we know what a Zuke 60 and a Yam 70 push our EVO.


I am tempted. Let’s talk about it when I get back to the shop in a couple weeks.


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

It’s been 8 months.. Did anyone get any performance reports?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Outboards should be getting lighter...


----------

